# rub/marinade recipes?



## yoyohomieg5432 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi everyone

I think this weekend I will try smoking some ribs again.  This will be my third time.  I'm looking for some good recipes for a rub/marinade and a bbq sauce.

Do you guys do a rub and a liquid marinade or just a rub?

What should I use to spray on the ribs while it is smoking?

Also i'm looking for a good sweet bbq sauce recipe anybody have a good one?

Thanks


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 13, 2011)

I do a rub overnight, mine are very light on sugar and salt, as a rule. I often brine them, too. You'll find LOTS of good tips and recipes here, just do a little searching and browsing around the forum. What kind of smoker are you using? Where (roughly) do you live? What kind of fuel/wood are you using? You may not need to spray at all. I never have.  Do you want to make your sauce completely from scratch? The rub and sauce from Jeff are great starts. You can also start with a store bought sauce you trust and doctor it up. Stevo posted a nice looking sauce the other day, too.  Do you like thick or thinner sauces?  You can get a lot more help than you can imagine from the forum! Cheers!


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you guys do a rub and a liquid marinade or just a rub?

Rub and place in the fridge overnight works well

What should I use to spray on the ribs while it is smoking?

Apple juice and your favorite flavor of liquid works well

Also I'm looking for a good sweet BBQ sauce recipe anybody have a good one?  

Sweet Baby Rays and Honey is very sweet


----------



## yoyohomieg5432 (Jun 13, 2011)

i would like to make my sauce from scratch.  i'm trying to avoid a lot of the high fructose corn syrup and other things that are loaded in store bought sauces.  i do like the sweetness of baby rays though and a thicker sauce if anyone knows of a decent recipe like this?

is there any other things to spray besides apple juice? my 2nd time smoking i had apple smoked ribs and didn't really like the apple flavor as much compared to a bbq sauce


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 14, 2011)

You might not need to spray at all. But you can water down some bourbon, or any fruit juice you like, apricot tends to be not as sweet as some. The nectars in the Mexican food aisle are handy for cooking (and mimosas). I often use peach or apricot along with some bourbon if I foil, or I use beer. I used this sauce for a long time, it's pretty thick; to make it thicker just cook it down longer. I would make it at least one day ahead. If you want to make it sweeter, I would add more brown sugar and/or dark maple syrup. This is a decent base, then you add more spice depending on your mood, the meat, the people you're feeding, etc... This was my very first version; I do sauce differently now, thinner, more vinegary, and spicier, but this is a pretty good sauce. I used it on spares and beef ribs and people always raved.  Just keep looking around the forum, there will be a lot of input coming along, I'm sure!

2 cups Chili Sauce (I like Heinz)

1/4 cup fresh lemon juice

1/4 cup dark brown sugar

1/4 cup grated carrot

1-1/2 Tbsp Worcestershire

1-1/2 tsp tobasco

1-1/2 tsp paprika

1/2 tsp salt

1/2 tsp pepper

1 white onion, finely chopped

1/2 - 1 beer

2 tsp. dry mustard

2 Tbsp cider vinegar

1/3 cup chopped dried cherries

also, before I had a "real" smoker, I would add liquid smoke, 1 tsp. or to taste

Combine all ingredients in pot and bring to boil. Simmer at least 15-20 minutes, stirring frequently.


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 14, 2011)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> You might not need to spray at all. But you can water down some bourbon, or any fruit juice you like, apricot tends to be not as sweet as some. The nectars in the Mexican food aisle are handy for cooking (and mimosas). I often use peach or apricot along with some bourbon if I foil, or I use beer. I used this sauce for a long time, it's pretty thick; to make it thicker just cook it down longer. I would make it at least one day ahead. If you want to make it sweeter, I would add more brown sugar and/or dark maple syrup. This is a decent base, then you add more spice depending on your mood, the meat, the people you're feeding, etc... This was my very first version; I do sauce differently now, thinner, more vinegary, and spicier, but this is a pretty good sauce. I used it on spares and beef ribs and people always raved.  Just keep looking around the forum, there will be a lot of input coming along, I'm sure!
> 
> 2 cups Chili Sauce (I like Heinz)
> 
> ...


  Nice recipe Barbe,

Sounds like a winner to me


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Barbe, I'm gonna try it.


----------

